# Semi-white wild turkey??



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been seeing several white turkeys for the past 3 years and I didn't know if I could kill one. So, I called the DNR and they said yes. The turkey in the photo has been hanging with about 60 regular color turkeys. This one was a monster so I had it mounted and put it in my factory showroom. Anyone have any ideas as to why he is mostly white?


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

that's a sweet looking turkey!!:coolgleam i hope to see a beauty like that in the spring!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are what is called a smokey Gray. That is a very white one. It is gene that some of the Turkey have. I belive the odds on those is 1 in million or maybe more. But that has to be a great mount. Nice bird, do you have anymore pics of it?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

That is the coolest Turkey i have even seen! Congrats!
BVW-


----------



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

I will take some pics of it mounted. There are 2 more toms that are still alive, but not for long. Turkey season is around the corner. Thanks for the info, I had no idea they are that rare.
Kris


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw a white hen just this last weekend on my way down to imlay city.It was about 25mins. from the exit hedding south.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

we had a few around the area we hunt. we hunted hard to get one of them but never did. no one in our area killed it either, it just disappeared. i think it was killed by a coyote or something, or even worse...poached. havent seen any since. theyre really beautiful, congrats, i hope to get one someday.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Great bird! We have a hen with some light/white markings on her around my Dad's property and my lease. I'm alwasy looking to see if she's still around. I'm hoping she'll hatch me out a nice smokey gray tom some day.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Let's see the mount when it's completed. That is a great looking bird.


----------



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll post the pics when it is complete. Should only be about 2 more weeks. I have several of the white ones running aroung my neck of the woods. If anyone is interedted in knocking one down, contact me and I'll put ya on them.
Kris


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I've seen a few Smokey Greys over the years but never one with some much white on 'em. I must say, very cool looking, will make a great mount.

NB


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Get me an extra chance in your knife drawing and I'll get you an answer!:lol:

Thanks for sharing that with us Kris -it is a true beauty!!!!

Seriously I have never been satisfied with the various explanations I have heard over the years. I have heard everything from the fact that these birds got some of their genetic traits from a strain of birds originally introduced in Southern Michigan from Iowa or someplace like that....to a domestic/wild hybrid...to a simple manifestation of a gentic trait that just simply randomly happened.

Take your pick of those or any other explanations that you might hear...just be sure to post the pictures of your mount.

BTW you guys make some great knives, I would encourage our membership here to support a teriffic sponsor if you are in the market for a knife!!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

That is a pretty bird. Like others have said, I've never seen one with such contrasting colors. Smokey grey birds are not rare. A few years back, while turkeys were being established a number of people bought chicks from their local farm store and released birds into the wild to try and hurry up the process. Some of them survived long enough to pass along their genes.
We have killed several smokey greys on our land. Nice, different, but nothing like your bird.

L & O


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Look up some sites on domestic fowl...as in domestic game farm, 4-H, and show turkeys. 

You'll see several breeds that look just like that tom. Another indication of domesticity, or a bird that has gone feral, is when they're BIG (as in over 30 pounds). Because these birds are bred for their meat quality, as well as striking features like the black stripe in the tail band, the beards will usually be somewhat substandard (thin and wispy or not very long for a mature tom) and the spurs are usually also a bit stubby, if they have them at all. 

One breed I can think of that looks almost just exactly like this is what a breeder once told me was a Royal Palm, some folks call them Royal Hollands. 

There's a couple of other threads about birds like this on this forum. 

True smoky gray wild turkeys or wild turkeys with albino characteristics are very rare. 

You did a good thing by taking that tom out-not that he would be allowed to breed if he was running with wild toms-but if he was, you don't want those domestic genes in the wild birds, it hurts the flock's future chances for survival in the wild. 

A wild tom doesn't care what he mates with, he just mates with something that looks like a turkey. The same is true for domestic birds that get loose and encounter wild hens-they don't care...and sometimes it doesn't even have to be a live, warm body-I've seen a wild tom trying to breed a yard silhouette of Mother Goose, apron, bonnet, and all. 

But it doesn't do the wild flocks any favors to allow domestic genes into the bloodline-they can't stand up against all the predators and other factors, like hard winter weather, against them.


----------



## rapidriverknife (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. This turkey weighed 27.75 pounds, had spurs over 1 inch and a beard that was about 12 3/4. Just a really nice bird. The most beautiful thing you will ever see sitting in the woods. This guy came through strutting with 2 other white toms and it was just amazing. Then I bought him 2 tickets to the gun show.
Kris


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

There was an article about this in February 2006 Turkey & Turkey Hunting. It starts on pg 12, you all may want to read it. I will scan it for you all to read in few.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

*Here it is*

http://209.245.59.102/Gimme/26216447/956839812/89591496/418D8282-00CD-45CF-838C-D99BE3C05741/0.354017/2/Qrigin_of_Domestic_Turkey.pdf 

It may take awhile to load, When it ask to Open or Save click open or you can save it if you want.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks ofr trying Raisin but...
*PRIVATE CONTENT*

(0) The file you are trying to access has not been made publicly available, and cannot be downloaded by anyone but the owner of the file.

Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Contact us if you have any questions, and please include the URL of this document in your correspondence.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Turkeys/BRKRoyalPalm.html


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

As said, because of the color and size I would expect that there is a little domestic turkey in the background somewhere. Still a nice trophy.


----------

